# Lampshade knobs for PRS SE



## AmeriCanadian Dad (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi guy. I am hoping someone else has had better luck finding these than me. 

I have seen a few videos saying that lampshade knobs -- which I prefer to the stock amber speed knobs that came with my 2018 PRS SE Custom 24 Zebrawood -- would fit on my guitar. The problem has been finding a Canadian company (or even Amazon.ca) that sells them. 

The best I could do so far is eBay, which I haven't used in a decade or more and would like to continue to avoid if possible. Any info leading me in the right direction would be much-appreciated.

Thanks in advance and cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.theguitarshop.ca


----------



## AmeriCanadian Dad (Mar 10, 2018)

Budda said:


> www.theguitarshop.ca


Great site, thanks for the tip.

Unfortunately, while clicking through the links and even searching for "knob," I'm still not seeing them. I'm hoping I'm not just missing something obvious here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

AmeriCanadian Dad said:


> Great site, thanks for the tip.
> 
> Unfortunately, while clicking through the links and even searching for "knob," I'm still not seeing them. I'm hoping I'm not just missing something obvious here.


Give them a call.


----------



## AmeriCanadian Dad (Mar 10, 2018)

Budda said:


> Give them a call.


Good call. Thanks again


----------



## AmeriCanadian Dad (Mar 10, 2018)

Budda said:


> Give them a call.


They were able to order them for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

AmeriCanadian Dad said:


> They were able to order them for me. Thanks again!


Awesome


----------

